# why would sugar help pregnancy nausea?



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

I have been severely nauseous and miserable with this pregnancy despite trying natural remedies. I can barely eat and have been partially bed ridden because I'm so sick.

However, three times now, I have found that eating something very sugary, like a cookie, has made the nausea dissipate within 10-20 minutes.

Does anyone know the physiological reason sugar would help? I have been pretty much sugar-free for a couple years now and I would hate to start consuming it again. And it's only the refined sugar products that work-- drinking fruit juice doesn't help.


----------



## Romana (Mar 3, 2006)

Low blood sugar can cause nausea. It's one of the reasons why pregnant women are often encouraged to eat during the night if they wake up and to eat immediately upon waking up (at least while suffering from m/s). I think Dr. Sears talks about it on his website:

http://www.askdrsears.com/html/1/T010102.asp

Quote:

5. Graze to your stomach's content. Low blood sugar can trigger nausea, and it may occur upon awakening or anytime you go hours without food. Grazing on nutritious mini-meals throughout the day keeps your stomach satisfied and your blood sugar steady.
Not sure about the "only a cookie works" thing. Maybe it's the rapid sugar boost? Maybe if you were eating more consistently, you might be able to stave off the worst of it?


----------



## Isis (Aug 2, 2004)

Sugar (like sucking on candies, popsicles, etc.) can trick your body into making it think that it's eaten a meal, and will most of the time, settle your tummy sickness for a little bit. It creates saliva and swallowing... something like that... it's what my Dr. told me anyways


----------



## staceyshoe (Feb 5, 2005)

Low blood sugar can definitely exacerbate nausea. I would try to drink a glass of milk or eat some other kind of protein along with the carb/sugar snack to prevent another blood sugar crash. My m/s improved noticeably (still not fun though) when I started making myself eat a small something each hour. Even 3-4 bites can help keep the nausea from getting out of control sometimes.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I never knew that about sugar!







:


----------



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

I don't want to start touting sugar--! What puzzles me is that I am (or I think I am) doing a lot of grazing, not letting my stomach get empty... but I have felt







. I've been too sick to cook but a few times felt myself getting hungry and forced down a couple cookies I had lying around for the kids. It really helped.


----------

